# MetroFish Food refills @ 3/20 Mtg



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

if you need any food from MetroFish, please send me a PM by noon today so Frank can bring it to the meeting. 

if there's something you're wanting to try, shoot me a pm and Frank will bring you a sample.

Remember, 1 pound of community flakes is $18.....that's a pound, not 8 or 10 ounces, but 1 whole pound. (smaller quantities & other varieties available too including pellets)

c u all @ FG


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I have never gotten any samples..
plus 18 dollars for a pound of who is a great deal... I saw. 1.42 oz at petsmart for 6.48 so you can see how good of a price frank and chris sell there food at.
(petsmart I was buying prime so i could set up the 29g.... which is finely setup.)


----------

